# Just a Gentle Reminder



## Grumpy Gator (Nov 28, 2017)

We are now over 22,000 strong.
Please keep in mind that we are "The Friendly Forum"
Our goal is to "Educate not Alienate"
Please consider this when you post.
This place is unique and special. A place where those that seek knowledge can ask of us for help with no fear of being made fun of or insulted.
To all the new members just getting started I say "The stupidest question is the one YOU didn't ask".
To all the seasoned members who answer these questions "Keep up the good work and Thank You"
My name is **Gator** and I'm proud and privileged to be a member here.
**G**  
Edited for felony vocabulary misuse and general boneheadedness.


----------



## Groundhog (Nov 28, 2017)

"unicate" 
I had to look that one up Gator! I learn something new every day!


----------



## dlane (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## David S (Nov 29, 2017)

I am only a member of one other forum.  There are members there that constantly bash certain makes of equipment e.g. Unimat, Asian lathes etc.  And anything Chinese.  I can tell you for a fact, if it wasn't for imported equipment and cutters etc, I wouldn't be able to enjoy this hobby like I do.

So I hope all of us here can continue to acknowledge that there are different quality levels regardless of where you purchase them, and not bad mouth other's choices.  By all means point out limitations or work arounds.

David


----------



## 7milesup (Nov 29, 2017)

This is my go to forum.  As David S pointed out, the lack of pretentiousness here is awesome.  The "other' forum... yikes...   If you don't have a series two Bridgeport or larger, or if it isn't at least 10 grand or more, forget about it, they want nothing to do with you.  

Again, love this forum and thank you to all the folks on here that have helped me so far.


----------



## kvt (Nov 29, 2017)

If it was not for help from others, getting cheap machines, and cheap tools etc,   I would not be able to do this hobby either,   Yes I would like to have all the fancy Starrett, B&S, and Mitutoyo stuff but I mostly have to go for used or what I can find cheap.   I feel the pain some have.   I looked at other forums before I came to this one and could not get the time of day in most.   But this one even I can join in and learn things.   
And many thanks the ones running and maintianing this site for us to use I have learned many things.


----------



## fradish (Nov 29, 2017)

One attitude that I see a lot in other forums is "if you aren't going to do it my way, why even bother"?   Think bench mill vs
knee mill, old American iron vs imports, machining to very high tolerances when the project may not warrant it, etc...  
I'm also a home brewer and I see similar attitudes on brewing forums so this isn't specific to our hobby.

I don't have any problem with "instead of doing what you are planning, have you thought about this?"  That sort of feedback
is invaluable especially since I know there are a ton of people here who have much more experience and greater skills than I do.

I think we all come at this hobby with different perspectives and with different goals in mind.  I enjoy puttering around with
my machines and also like hearing how I can do things better, but I'm not crazy about hearing how my approach (assuming
that it meets my goals) is worthless.  I've learned a ton reading other people's posts on this forum and have gotten valuable 
responses from my posts.


----------



## utterstan (Nov 30, 2017)

I have learned a lot of info here and I hope to continue learning here.


----------



## JerryK (Nov 30, 2017)

Well said Gator


----------



## wrmiller (Dec 2, 2017)

So does this mean that those who continually make snide remarks about anything not 'top shelf' or American made will be told to stop doing so? I hope so, because this nonsense has gone beyond tiresome. Especially given the fact that many of the coolest projects done here were/are being done on Chinese Junk. 

I may not have the coolest 'stuff', but it works for me.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Dec 2, 2017)

_ We try our best but depend on you people to help.
 Just let the staff know when things start going off track.
****Thanks***Gator***_


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 2, 2017)

Shoot not one of my machines were new , closest to new for me is a esab plasma cutter from eBay I think it was a scratch and dent . Never really bought a new micrometer . And I own tons of HF tools and supplies. Honestly they work really well. 
We do have a good bunch of guys on here . Times things get taken wrong but I guess that's all over. But I can say I really try to help .


----------



## outsider347 (Dec 3, 2017)

+1...what G Gator said in #1
That's why I'm here

Sometimes when I am about to hit the "post button"  I say to myself "boy that's a dumb a$$ question" .  Then I read all the great replys to my D A question....I'm the only one who thought it dumb ass

Special place here folks!!!

There will always be haters, I simply don't pay attention or respond to them
Works for me


----------



## bfd (Dec 3, 2017)

after being a maint. machinist since 1974 I retired (heart attack) and then found this site it has been a joy to help and learn on this site. yes there is lots for me to learn. if anybody near the central coast of California needs help start a conversation with me, if I can I will help bill


----------

